# Daten im Netzwerk übertragen extrem langsam...



## Platium995 (20. Dezember 2011)

*Daten im Netzwerk übertragen extrem langsam...*

Hi! Ich hab Zuhause ein Netzwerk mit 8 PC's. Zwei stehen in meinem Zimmer einer als Desktop PC und einer als Media PC. Wenn ich Daten von einen auf den anderen übertragen will dann überprüft Windows 7 erst ca. 2 - 5 Minuten die Datei dann beginnt die Übertragung mit ca. 35 kb/s. Beide Computer haben Windows 7 als OS. Wenn ich nun aber von einem anderen Dektop PC im Netzwerk (egal ob XP oder W7) etwas übertragen will funktioniert alles in normaler Geschwindigkeit. Woran kann es liegen das beide Computer optimal mit allen anderen Computern im Netzwerk arbeiten?


----------



## DooNeo (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Daten im Netzwerk übertragen extrem langsam...*

Dein LAN-Kabel vieleicht defekt ?
Vieleicht mal den Netzwerkkarten-Treiber aktualisieren.


----------



## Platium995 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Daten im Netzwerk übertragen extrem langsam...*

Lan Kabel wurde hab ich schon getestet und Netzwerkkarten Fehler? Wie  kann das sein wenn beide PCs im Netzwerk funktionieren nur untereinander  nicht.


----------



## richert (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Daten im Netzwerk übertragen extrem langsam...*

Ich habe mal folgenden Trick ausprobiert, hatte bei mir im Netzwerk funktioniert: 

Geh auf deine aktive Netzwerkverbindung ->> rechtklick -> Eigenschaften -> Kofigurieren -> bei mir unter dem reiter " Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit"  ( bei billigereren karten ist  es einfach der "Erweitert" Reiter) findest du die Geschwindigkeit und Duplex Einstellung. Dort kannst du auf 1Gb vollduplex einstellen (somit erzwingst du die volle geschwindigkeit) 

Wenn du bei beiden diese Einstellung vornimmst, erzwingst du es halt, und wenn deine Kabel, Router alle dies können sollte es sonst ein Treiber problem sein.


----------



## Hattiro (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Daten im Netzwerk übertragen extrem langsam...*

Hast du eine Heimnetzgruppe erstellt? Und mal die Firewall auf den beiden gecheckt? Die W7 Freigabe is ja immer ein bisserl zickig, wenn nicht nur reine W7 Rechner im Netz sind.


----------



## Platium995 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Daten im Netzwerk übertragen extrem langsam...*

Hey super danke richert dein Tipp war gold wert^^ Jetzt funktioniert alles wieder optimal...


----------

